# Help with Photos



## Seer (Apr 26, 2009)

I have a Canon Powershot A590 8mp camera that I use for my pictures.  Does anyone use this and could you give me any ideas of how to set the white balance and take better pictures?
Thanks


----------



## ngeb528 (Apr 30, 2009)

I have a canon powershot too and pulled the manual off the canon site as I has misplaced mine.


----------

